# RAFFLE #14 ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 TICKETS $15.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH 
 MONEYORDER OR CREDIT CARD WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Let's see how many ppl still send you a paypal..... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 8 2008, 02:37 PM~11038987
> *Let's see how many ppl still send you a paypal..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

What happened to what i paypaled you for earlier?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Jul 8 2008, 03:49 PM~11039993
> *What happened to what i paypaled you for earlier?
> *



X2, I sent my payment last night on paypal... 
Can you reverse that transaction and I'll just pay through CC.

Thanks,

djbizz1


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE YALL GO AGAIN MENTIONING PP 
TRYING TO HOOK SOMEONE HERE WITH THE DEAL OF A LIFETIME AND NOW I GOTTA PAY
YOU SENT YOUR PAYMENT FOR WHAT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Total Amount: 
$15.00 USD 
Fee Amount: 
-$0.74 USD 
Net Amount: 
$14.26 USD 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Date: 
Jul. 7, 2008 
Time: 
22:45:26 PDT 
Status: 
Completed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Seller Protection Policy: 
Ineligible 
Subject: 
Noel Mapanao 
Note: 
For Raffle #14 
Shipping Address: 
No Address Provided 



NOW HOW AM I SOPPOSED TO KNOW WHAT OR WHO THIS IS 4


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

hey jd i sent a payment last night.. has it changed now the way we pay?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 8 2008, 05:22 PM~11040622
> *Total Amount:
> $15.00 USD
> Fee Amount:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

you should have a mod lock the other 14's....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 8 2008, 06:50 PM~11041431
> *you should have a mod lock the other 14's....
> *


Deleting it works also.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY LETS TRY THIS ONE MORE TIME 

WHO IS MISSING NUMBERS BESIDES THE PLAYER THAT DIDNT INCLUDE THE INFO IN HIS PAYMENT


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

ahhh so slow now FUCKIN' PAYPAL!!!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

come on guys, lets get this filled so we can get to the drawing


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 9 2008, 02:34 AM~11042478
> *OKAY LETS TRY THIS ONE MORE TIME
> 
> WHO IS MISSING NUMBERS BESIDES THE PLAYER THAT DIDNT INCLUDE THE INFO IN HIS PAYMENT
> *


I am missing numbers 8 and 86


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 8 2008, 09:54 PM~11042667
> *I am missing numbers 8 and 86
> *


WERE DID YOU SEND THE PAYMENT


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Your payment for $30.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent. 

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.





Payment Details


Amount: $30.00 USD



Subject: Zenith raffle #14

Message:
Layitlow username: Chris payment for numbers: 86, 8


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY WERE DOING GOOD JUST PM ME FOR PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS WE CANT TRUST EVERY ONE


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

its 25/100 filled


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

come on ladies...........


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

when does this end?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHEN ALL THE NUMBERS ARE GONE


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

lets get this going


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

lets try this again #s 18,23,30,47


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 9 2008, 10:55 AM~11045787
> *lets try this again #s 18,23,30,47
> *


payment sent...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 9 2008, 11:19 AM~11045999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pm all the info on how to pay to play


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 9 2008, 11:29 AM~11046103
> *Pm all the info on how to pay to play
> *


X2


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

doesnt seem to be going fast like it used too


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

payment sent for #22,#54,#57,#79,#81


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

Guess I'll check next week sometime... maybe next month!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS NOT GONNA TAKE THAT LONG


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS NOT GONNA TAKE THAT LONG


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

My numbers are gone :banghead: NOW they will win :angry: Guess I will wait till the next one hno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 10 2008, 02:53 PM~11057206
> *My numbers are gone :banghead: NOW they will win  :angry: Guess I will wait till the next one hno:
> *


WHAT #'S ARE GONE


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

post how we pay for the #S ???


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 10 2008, 03:44 PM~11058139
> *WHAT #'S ARE GONE
> *


I think he is talking about his favorite number, not numbers payed for.....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

P.M. FOR PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i know its halfway there


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS GETTING THERE 

BUT LETS GET IT OVER WITH :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

come on guys


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 10 2008, 04:44 PM~11058139
> *WHAT #'S ARE GONE
> *


Sorry, I have certain numbers I like to play.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

can i get des when you pick my #


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 12 2008, 12:59 AM~11069745
> *can i get des when you pick my #
> 
> 
> ...


sure. for a gold upgraded price.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

post a update on # so i can choose


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 10 2008, 09:58 AM~11054582
> *ITS NOT GONNA TAKE THAT LONG
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

payment sent for box #3 and #79


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mike cadillac_@Jul 12 2008, 11:03 AM~11071129
> *payment sent for box #3 and #79
> *


79'S BEEN GONE


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

my bad i meant 97


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mike cadillac_@Jul 12 2008, 11:12 AM~11071174
> *my bad i meant 97
> *


DAMM DISLEXIA :biggrin:


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

i know right.. hate when that happens


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

is this for cross laced or straight wires? and the powdercoat, is there any browns?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YES
YES
YES WE CAN MAKE ANY COLOR


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Payment for 
38 & 40

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

I want #98....but what happened with Paypal?
Can we not use it anymore???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 10 2008, 09:13 PM~11060543
> *P.M. FOR PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS
> *


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Sent :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

61 sent :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 10 2008, 09:13 PM~11060543
> *P.M. FOR PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS
> *


DONT PAY MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT CONTACT ME 1ST


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 13 2008, 12:02 PM~11077163
> *61 sent  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


REFUND SENT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 13 2008, 12:42 PM~11077342
> *REFUND SENT
> *


sent back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Board Update???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

gracias señor


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

almost there, come on guys


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 14 2008, 12:49 PM~11085032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill take number 16 paypaling now.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 13 2008, 11:41 AM~11077338
> *DONT PAY MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT CONTACT ME 1ST
> *


just seen this let me know whats up i want number 16


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

PM INTRUCTIONS. IVE NEVER DONE THIS RAFFLE. I GOT 2 NUMBERS TO BUY


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

ZZZZZ'zzz Keep em coming fellows! :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jul 15 2008, 02:38 PM~11094000
> *almost there, come on guys
> *


x432156743322567890078321


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

what numbers are left? deadline?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

how do you collect the funds?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 16 2008, 12:27 AM~11100106
> *how do you collect the funds?
> *


WUTITDU REFUND SENT


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Payment sent for 56 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

i need to get some more numbers can you pm me the new payment method


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

PUT ME DOWN FOR #7 PAY PAL SENT!


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 15 2008, 11:30 PM~11100125
> *WUTITDU REFUND SENT
> *


Tried it again


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 17 2008, 10:58 AM~11111310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 come on people lets fill it up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I think #13 screwed things up


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

just alitte more guys


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 17 2008, 09:43 PM~11117135
> *I think #13 screwed things up
> *


no, 13 is a good number. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 17 2008, 10:43 PM~11117135
> *I think #13 screwed things up
> *


you get my 76... :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 17 2008, 10:43 PM~11117135
> *I think #13 screwed things up
> *


 :yessad: damn :guns: haters.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

I keep hopein ,I come in here and its over ,and you guys waiting to tell me I won...  fuck :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Put me on #1 & 11.
Paypal sent.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 19 2008, 12:50 PM~11127679
> *I keep hopein ,I come in here and its over ,and you guys waiting to tell me I won...  fuck :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

were halfway through it


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I sent a PM, do you take paypal or not, send me the details


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 21 2008, 08:06 AM~11137790
> *I sent a PM, do you take paypal or not, send me the details
> *


I PM'ED BACK WITH THE DETAILS


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

Payment sent for 65 and 78


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## BIGAPPLE (Aug 29, 2007)

Payment sent for 25 and 26 :yes:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Jul 19 2008, 01:50 PM~11127679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Payment sent for #32


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Payment sent for #5 and #62.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

payment sent for 31-77


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jul 22 2008, 11:39 PM~11156159
> *payment sent for 31-77
> *


WOW 26 spots.... :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

money sent for #93


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEW NUMBERS LIST WILL BE POSTED IN AWHILE


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ALL THE CREDIT CARD #'S WILL BE PROCESSED TODAY


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

god damn this is taking long


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jul 26 2008, 05:28 PM~11185957
> *god damn this is taking long
> *


be patient and think of how you would like your new wheels :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

how does this raffle work? how do I get in?


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jul 27 2008, 10:50 AM~11189541
> *how does this raffle work?  how do I get in?
> *


go to page 1


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Payment sent. Let's do it. :thumbsup: numbers 71 and 72


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PAYMENT SENT FOR 12,20,33


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

payment sent for #s 9 37 51 77 99


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

up date ill buy some more pm the new payment


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jul 27 2008, 06:05 PM~11191433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what i like to see... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt...lets do this ....my 67 needs and new /higher quality pair of shoes


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMM STRAIGHT


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

what numbers are left


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

HOW MANY MORE NUMBERS TO GO BEFORE I GET MY ZENITH'S!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I need Z's for 2 cars... so lets get it crackin!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2008, 08:20 AM~11195545
> *ttt...lets do this ....my 67 Rivi needs and new /higher quality pair of shoes
> *


fixed it for you :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

wtf i paid for 77


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

JD post up the current board !!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE CREDIT CARDS HAVENT BEEN RUN YET


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jul 28 2008, 11:08 PM~11202881
> *wtf i paid for 77
> *


COME DOWN 3 PEOPLE PICKED 77 BUT IT GOES IN ORDER OF PAYMENT 1ST



lowrivi1967 37 AND 77 ARE GONE PICK AGAIN

65chevyman 31 GONE PICK AGAIN

SOLO1 WHAT #'S


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Payment sent for 43..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

PM sent for 33,34,35,36 and 39... LETS GET IT ON!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 28 2008, 11:29 PM~11203564
> *COME DOWN 3 PEOPLE PICKED 77 BUT IT GOES IN ORDER OF PAYMENT 1ST
> lowrivi1967  37 AND 77 ARE GONE PICK AGAIN
> 
> ...



Ill take 83 if not 17 :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

There you go! That's what I'm talkin about!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Jul 29 2008, 09:19 AM~11205645
> *PM sent for 33,34,35,36 and 39... LETS GET IT ON!!!
> *


33's already taken by me


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Jul 29 2008, 11:19 AM~11205645
> *PM sent for 33,34,35,36 and 39... LETS GET IT ON!!!
> *


PICK ANOTHER


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

how about 58 91?


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 29 2008, 04:04 PM~11208854
> *PICK ANOTHER
> *


2


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

27-87


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

almost there.....I hope bigg tony dont go in on this ,then we fucked.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HOW MANY MORE NUMBER YOU NEED J/D ?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

If i counted correctly there are 21 left


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What numbers are left???


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jul 31 2008, 08:59 AM~11223597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 31 2008, 07:26 AM~11223390
> *What numbers are left???
> *


X2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jul 30 2008, 12:48 AM~11212991
> *27-87
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jul 30 2008, 12:48 AM~11212991
> *27-87
> *


87S GONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

15,46


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 31 2008, 10:18 AM~11224172
> *87S GONE
> *


sorry thought 77 was gone thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jul 31 2008, 07:59 AM~11223597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGAPPLE (Aug 29, 2007)

lets get this done! its only $15!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll take 63 & 92 also...


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

pm for payment ins, thanks


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin: Almost there!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 31 2008, 11:12 PM~11230926
> *:biggrin: Almost there!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

O shit.. Hopefully its done tomorrow or monday because i'll be outta town all weekend. I love the atticipation of the actual drawing.. :biggrin:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

Payment sent for # 29


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Payment sent for 48


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Aug 1 2008, 12:15 AM~11231419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quit buying foo your chances are getting better.j/k :biggrin: good luck


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WHATS LEFT JD?...I MIGHT HAVE TO GRAB THE REST OF THE NUMBERS TO GET THIS GOING


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

[/quote]
quit buying foo your chances are getting better.j/k :biggrin: good luck 
[/quote]

Number 48 is the first # i have bought that isnt really mine.. I showed a friend the raffle this morning and he asked me to buy 48 for him.. It would suck if he won with a # i bought for him.. i'd be Heated!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

11 #'s left! :0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

quit buying foo your chances are getting better.j/k :biggrin: good luck 
[/quote]

Number 48 is the first # i have bought that isnt really mine.. I showed a friend the raffle this morning and he asked me to buy 48 for him.. It would suck if he won with a # i bought for him.. i'd be Heated! 
[/quote]

yeah that would suck for us .lucky him if so.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

payment sent for 82,84,89,41 and 42

Hopefully I win this and recoup the rims I loss on the Dayton raffle


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:0 6 left


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

can we get an updated list of the #'s left I'm wanna buy a few more spots


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I hope I win, I really could use them.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze+Aug 1 2008, 04:06 PM~11236343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 maybe today?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 1 2008, 04:51 PM~11236717
> *yeah I was in on that raffle too..now glad I didnt win.cause I'd be heated.
> :0 maybe today?
> *


LOL like a mother fucker!! :angry: Ehh what can you do


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IM ON THE FREEWAY GIVEME SOME TIME


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 1 2008, 07:18 PM~11236918
> *IM ON THE FREEWAY GIVEME SOME TIME
> *


K ..... Drive Safe :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

STUCK IN TRAFFIC SO IM ON THE TABLET PC ON LAYITLOW AND USING THE PHONE


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Jul 31 2008, 06:23 PM~11228262
> *pm for payment ins, thanks
> *


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 1 2008, 07:36 PM~11237057
> *STUCK IN TRAFFIC SO IM ON THE TABLET PC ON LAYITLOW AND USING THE PHONE
> *


LOL.....sounds real safe to me....keep on truckin


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I LOVE YOU GUYS BUT DAMM SOME TIME PEOPLE DONT READ

IM DRIVING AND USIN MY COMP IN MY TRUCK SO I WILL SEE WHATS LEFT WHEN I GET BACK


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

ttt for a honest person.14 raffles and all winners recieved there rims :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 1 2008, 08:30 PM~11237430
> *I LOVE YOU GUYS BUT DAMM SOME TIME PEOPLE DONT READ
> 
> IM DRIVING AND USIN MY COMP IN MY TRUCK SO I WILL SEE WHATS LEFT WHEN I GET BACK
> *


JD, chill homie, I dont wanna see you involved in a road rage incident


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 1 2008, 03:36 PM~11237057
> *STUCK IN TRAFFIC SO IM ON THE TABLET PC ON LAYITLOW AND USING THE PHONE
> *


and driving ....now thats talent j/p :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

this $15.00 raffle seems to be attractive to peolple..do another when this one is over.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 1 2008, 05:35 PM~11237867
> *this $15.00 raffle seems to be attractive to peolple..do another when this one is over.
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID ....UNLESS I WIN :0


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Payment sent for the very last # on the board, w/e that may be.


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

#17 please...


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

if i added right there is 4 left payment sent

19,49,52,73


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

I guess that means my # is 94

I'm goin 2 bed hopefully the raffle is done when I get up in the mornin


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Aug 1 2008, 01:22 AM~11231727
> *Payment sent for # 29
> *


HOW DID YOU PAY HOMIE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY WE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO FINISH THE RAFFLE UNTIL WE FIGURE THIS OUT I HAVE PAYMENTS WITH NO NUMBERS OR NAMES 

TWEEDY WHEN DID YOU PAY FOR #48


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IM GONNA HAVE TO CHECK NUMBERS TO NAMES AGAIN IF YALL WANNA HELP TELL ME 1ST NAMES


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 1 2008, 09:58 PM~11238744
> *OKAY WE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO FINISH THE RAFFLE UNTIL WE FIGURE THIS OUT I HAVE PAYMENTS WITH NO NUMBERS OR NAMES
> 
> TWEEDY WHEN DID YOU PAY FOR #48
> *


This morning... Sorry i accidently sent it to the [email protected] Payment cancelled and resent to the correct address. Sorry to everyone this has held up.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

lets get going!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 1 2008, 09:09 PM~11238805
> *This morning... Sorry i accidently sent it to the [email protected] Payment cancelled and resent to the correct address. Sorry to everyone this has held up.
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY IM GONNA CHECK ALL OF THESE CAUSE IT DOSENT ADD UP ILL HAVE IT ALL DONE IN A BIT


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 1 2008, 09:58 PM~11238744
> *OKAY WE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO FINISH THE RAFFLE UNTIL WE FIGURE THIS OUT I HAVE PAYMENTS WITH NO NUMBERS OR NAMES
> 
> TWEEDY WHEN DID YOU PAY FOR #48
> *


i didnt put the # on paypal i didnt think you wanted us to but i put them on here they where 19,49,52,73 hope i didnt fuck it up man


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHERE DID YOU SEND THE PAYMENT CAUSE I DONT SEE IT


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WHATS LEFT????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOTHIN UNLESS SOMETHING GOES WRONG 
AT LEAST THE NEXT ON WILL BE BACK TO NORMAL


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

when are you doing the raffle?


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Aug 2 2008, 09:35 AM~11241132
> *when are you doing the raffle?
> *


I thought I was gunna wake a winner!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I WONT BE ABLE TO DO THE DRAWING UNTIL TONITE TOMORROW OR MONDAY SOMEONES CC DIDNT GO THROUGH SO IM TRYING TO FIND OUT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 2 2008, 11:03 AM~11241240
> *I WONT BE ABLE TO DO THE DRAWING UNTIL TONITE TOMORROW OR MONDAY SOMEONES CC DIDNT GO THROUGH SO IM TRYING TO FIND OUT
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Aug 2 2008, 12:36 PM~11241377
> *
> *


let know whats left! if it dont go though...pm me!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

hno:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

so when is it gonna go down???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 2 2008, 11:03 AM~11241240
> *I WONT BE ABLE TO DO THE DRAWING UNTIL TONITE TOMORROW OR MONDAY SOMEONES CC DIDNT GO THROUGH SO IM TRYING TO FIND OUT
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

YALL KNOW ME I PREFER TO DO IT RIGHT AWAY
BUT WE GOT #'S ON HERE WITH NAMES THAT HAVENT BEEN PAID FOR


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 3 2008, 01:35 PM~11246788
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> YALL KNOW ME I PREFER TO DO IT RIGHT AWAY
> ...


You would think that by the 14th raffle ppl can get the concept right....sheesh!

JD how many #'s are left? How long you gonna give em to pay up???


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

what numbers are left without payment


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

let do this .....papa needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

whats the deal froggy dog?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Aug 4 2008, 01:20 PM~11256508
> *whats the deal froggy dog?
> *


x2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERKIN ON IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHEN I LET YALL KNOW WHAT DIDNT GO THROUGH AND WHATS AVALIABLE ILL GIVE IT 24HRS FOR THEM TO MAKE PAYMENT CORRECT


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:rant: :rant:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

:buttkick:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

Did you get my payment for #29 JD ? I sent it to the Paypal you IMed me.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:uh: holy smokes! :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I haven't kept up since it moved away from paypal... Is it strictly credit card orders now?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY HERE WE GO IF YOU SEE A RED DOT YOUR COOL IF NOT I NEED YOU TO PM ME YOUR NAME OR PAYPAL INFO AND WHAT # OR #'S YOU HAVE 
IF YOU DONT SEE YOUR NAME PM ME ALSO YOU WILL GET 1ST CHOICE3 ON # PICKS 
LOWMAILJEEP YOUR PAYMENT FOR YOUR OTHER 5 #'S WAS DECLINED


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AGAIN TO ALL THE PLAYERS THAT FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS THANKS I REALLY APPRECIATE IT TO THE ONES THAT DONT WE LOVE YOUR PARTICIPATION BUT IT MAKES IT HARD TO GO BACK AND CHECK WITHOUT THE PROPER INFO 
JUST IMAGINE IF YOU WIN AND THE INFOS WRONG OR YOU COULD OF WON BUT SOME ONE ELSE GOT YOUR #


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 09:35 AM~11263991
> *AGAIN TO ALL THE PLAYERS THAT FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS THANKS I REALLY APPRECIATE IT TO THE ONES THAT DONT WE LOVE YOUR PARTICIPATION BUT IT MAKES IT HARD TO GO BACK AND CHECK WITHOUT THE PROPER INFO
> JUST IMAGINE IF YOU WIN AND THE INFOS WRONG OR YOU COULD OF WON BUT SOME ONE ELSE GOT YOUR #
> *


I will pm you my info so if anyone wins that didn't send you the correct info you can just send them to me! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

PayPal'd for my 5 other numbers... don't know what happened with my cc...


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Damn I counted 13 open spots w/out LowMailJeep's #s :uh: 

I'll take some more #'s if they come available


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 06:06 PM~11267048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance of this being over tonight?


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 5 2008, 04:40 PM~11267900
> *Any chance of this being over tonight?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WAITING ON THE PMS SO LETS KEEP IT TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY HERE WE GO IF YOU SEE A RED DOT YOUR COOL IF NOT I NEED YOU TO PM ME YOUR NAME OR PAYPAL INFO AND WHAT # OR #'S YOU HAVE 
IF YOU DONT SEE YOUR NAME PM ME ALSO YOU WILL GET 1ST CHOICE3 ON # PICKS 
LOWMAILJEEP YOUR PAYMENT FOR YOUR OTHER 5 #'S WAS DECLINED


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 04:10 PM~11268248
> *OKAY HERE WE GO IF YOU SEE A RED DOT YOUR COOL IF NOT I NEED YOU TO PM ME YOUR NAME OR PAYPAL INFO AND WHAT # OR #'S YOU HAVE
> IF YOU DONT SEE YOUR NAME PM ME ALSO YOU WILL GET 1ST CHOICE3 ON # PICKS
> LOWMAILJEEP YOUR PAYMENT FOR YOUR OTHER 5 #'S WAS DECLINED
> ...


TTT


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

So is LowMailJeep....good now or what?
He said he paypal'd u again.


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

PM sent w paypal confirmation. Im ready to upgrade from my Sinisters now!
:biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Aug 5 2008, 06:10 PM~11268748
> *PM sent w paypal confirmation. Im ready to upgrade from my Sinisters now!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 5 2008, 05:47 PM~11268567
> *So is LowMailJeep....good now or what?
> He said he paypal'd u again.
> *



w3rd... letz do it!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

my98Lincoln :dunno: Capital bailbonds :dunno: Kandychromegsxr :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

come on i want in on the car raffle


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 5 2008, 09:55 PM~11269212
> *come on i want in on the car raffle
> *



CAR RAFFLE !?!?!?!?!?! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Aug 5 2008, 07:33 PM~11268985
> *w3rd... letz do it!
> *


I THINK YOU MUST BE PAYPALING THE WRONG ACCOUNT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 5 2008, 07:55 PM~11269212
> *come on i want in on the car raffle
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :0


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 08:42 PM~11269633
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 07:41 PM~11269621
> *I THINK YOU MUST BE PAYPALING THE WRONG ACCOUNT
> *



Dude...

_____________________________________


Transaction Details

eCheck Sent (Unique Transaction ID #1E19010378984130A)

Original Transaction
Date Type Status Details Amount
Aug. 5, 2008 Payment To ZENITH WIRE WHEELS ... -$75.00 USD 

Related Transaction
Date Type Status Details Amount
Aug. 5, 2008 Add Funds from a Bank Account Details $75.00 USD 

Business Name: 
ZENITH WIRE WHEELS 
Email: 
[email protected]

Business Contact Information

Customer Service URL: http://BIGBODYCUSTOMS.COM
Customer Service Email: [email protected]
Customer Service Phone: 323-718-3520

Total Amount: 
-$75.00 USD
Fee: 
$0.00 USD
Total: 
-$75.00 USD

Date: 
Aug. 5, 2008
Time: 
13:52:21 PDT
Status: 
Uncleared (Expected Clearing Date: Aug. 8, 2008)Help
Note: eChecks work like paper checks and take your bank several business days to process.


Subject: 
You've got a payment - Rafle # 14 LowMailJeep
Note: 
Heres the 75 for the rest of the numbers...

Thanks

Dave
Shipping Address: 
No Address Provided


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 08:42 PM~11269633
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :0
> *


OOOOOO :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

yup but its only open to th people that won in cali and own a 41 chev good luck every one :biggrin:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Aug 5 2008, 08:05 PM~11269914
> *Dude...
> 
> _____________________________________
> ...


If I'm reading that correctly your payment will not clear until the 8th...Are we gonna have to wait until then to have the drawing?
:dunno:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Plus, unless he sent you different payment instructions than he sent me, you are sending your payment to the wrong paypal account...I sent mine to [email protected]


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Fucking E-CHECK!!! :guns:


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

WTF!!!!!!!!!! I have tried 3 different ways to pay for this shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Aug 5 2008, 08:19 PM~11270076
> *
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!! I have tried 3 different ways to pay for this shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





TELL YOU WHAT.... ILL JUST SEND A DAMN CARRIER PIGEON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 5 2008, 08:12 PM~11269997
> *yup but its only open to th people that won in cali  and own a 41 chev good luck every one  :biggrin:
> *


haven't won yet,use to live in Cali,my dream rides a 41 Chevy 2 dr sedan,can I still get in?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

I ONY GOT 1 NUNBER AND IM STILL :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Aug 5 2008, 09:20 PM~11270090
> *TELL YOU WHAT.... ILL JUST SEND A DAMN CARRIER PIGEON!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: MY FAV

ITS THERE NOW


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

so, any numbers left?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

so when is the drawing gonna go down????


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Capital Bail Bonds posted that he sent you confirmation pm... And 98Lincoln is on right now... so we'll have a new raffle soon?


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 5 2008, 06:40 PM~11269056
> *my98Lincoln :dunno:                                                                                        Capital bailbonds :dunno:                                                                                            Kandychromegsxr :dunno:
> *


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 08:26 PM~11270167
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you... finally...


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

48 tweet


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Aug 5 2008, 09:33 PM~11270236
> *Thank you... finally...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Aug 5 2008, 09:39 PM~11270305
> *48 tweet
> *


I hope not....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Aug 5 2008, 09:32 PM~11270230
> *Capital Bail Bonds posted that he sent you confirmation pm... And 98Lincoln is on right now... so we'll have a new raffle soon?
> *


NOTHING


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 5 2008, 10:42 PM~11270332
> *I hope not....
> *


why not its your #


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Aug 5 2008, 09:45 PM~11270370
> *why not its your #
> *


your number with my name on it..  o well. good luck to who ever wins right. thats what this is all about. helpin fellow lowriders out... its all about the love of the game


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

did i win yet? :biggrin: :0


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 5 2008, 10:48 PM~11270384
> *your number with my name on it..   o well. good luck to who ever wins right. thats what this is all about. helpin fellow lowriders out... its all about the love of the game
> *


now i know why them old people play powerball this is kind of fun everytime i click on to layitlow


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 5 2008, 08:48 PM~11270384
> *your number with my name on it..   o well. good luck to who ever wins right. thats what this is all about. helpin fellow lowriders out... its all about the love of the game
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

* DO NOT SEND ANY PAYMENTS YET UNTIL WE SEE WHATS ALL LEFT *


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ill buy um :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Aug 5 2008, 08:52 PM~11270421
> *now i know why them old people play powerball this is kind of fun everytime i click on to layitlow
> *


c'mon homie,don't be makin' fun of us old people :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 5 2008, 09:54 PM~11270461
> *c'mon homie,don't be makin' fun of us old people :roflmao:
> *


LOL hes only a 1 1/2 decade behind you..


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 5 2008, 08:59 PM~11270527
> *LOL hes only a 1 1/2 decade behind you..
> *


LMAO,still a youngster


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TWEEDY, *Purple Haze*, ccarriii, imp63ss
:0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 5 2008, 09:59 PM~11270527
> *LOL hes only a 1 1/2 decade behind you..
> *


Shit Jermaine's like 86 or so.. He even has a pill box labeled with the days of the week :rofl: 

J/K you old fart :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 5 2008, 10:16 PM~11270715
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TWEEDY, Purple Haze, ccarriii, imp63ss
> :0
> *


You know i'm going to win this shit right? Just want to make sure there aren't any hard feelings :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SHIT I SAY FUCK THE D'S LETS JUST GIVE HIM THE ZENITHS HE SHOULD HAVE HAD IN THE 1ST PLACE


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 10:20 PM~11270762
> *SHIT I SAY FUCK THE D'S LETS JUST GIVE HIM THE ZENITHS HE SHOULD HAVE HAD IN THE 1ST PLACE
> *


X100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :cheesy:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Aug 5 2008, 10:20 PM~11270762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be the first in our chapter to be rollin Z's. and on my daily at that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 5 2008, 10:23 PM~11270805
> *hes got enough toys. he can survive without any new ones.
> I'm gonna be the first in our chapter to be rollin Z's. and on my daily at that :0  :biggrin:
> *


There's no such thing as too many toys  

The only way your rollin Z's is if I let you borrow the ones I win :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 09:20 PM~11270762
> *SHIT I SAY FUCK THE D'S LETS JUST GIVE HIM THE ZENITHS HE SHOULD HAVE HAD IN THE 1ST PLACE
> *


nah,instead of trying to win some Ds,he should of gone with a sure winner,some Zs


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 5 2008, 10:29 PM~11270877
> *nah,instead of trying to win some Ds,he should of gone with a sure winner,some Zs
> *


Shit I did for multiple raffles. Hell I was in about 4 Zenith raffles while I was waiting for the Dayton Raffle to be completed LOL.. I just never won any of them


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 5 2008, 09:30 PM~11270892
> *Shit I did for multiple raffles. Hell I was in about 4 Zenith raffles while I was waiting for the Dayton Raffle to be completed LOL.. I just never won any of them
> *


 :thumbsup: just f*ckin with you homie,read about your loss with that oldsmobilefanatic,guess we're in the losers club till we win!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 5 2008, 10:33 PM~11270929
> *:thumbsup: just f*ckin with you homie,read about your loss with that oldsmobilefanatic,guess we're in the losers club till we win!
> *


LOL oh I know homie... Yeah I just plan on winning this raffle to make up for it :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Well GOOD night. i have a corperate meeting early in the morning so i gotta crash.GOOD luck to whoever wins.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 5 2008, 09:35 PM~11270957
> *LOL oh I know homie... Yeah I just plan on winning this raffle to make up for it  :biggrin:
> *


  much luck to you!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 5 2008, 10:38 PM~11270984
> *Well GOOD night. i have a corperate meeting early in the morning so i gotta crash.GOOD luck to whoever wins.
> *


I apreciate the luck! :biggrin: 

Holler at you this weekend


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

how many more we waiting on?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

good luck to all.....maybe someone will wake a winner!!!!shit thats gotta make somebodys day....to wake up to a new set of z,s for the ride :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 5 2008, 10:28 PM~11271497
> *how many more we waiting on?
> *


My98Lincoln #s 49,52,73 / Kandychromegsxr #16 / Capital Bail Bonds #s 65 and 78


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

damn thats alot of numbers to be waitin on!!!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

well guess have to wait till tomorrow?gettin late,4:30 am comes pretty quick!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 5 2008, 11:44 PM~11271617
> *My98Lincoln #s 49,52,73 / Kandychromegsxr #16 / Capital Bail Bonds #s 65 and 78
> *


yep lets get this going alls i need is the name so i can figure out whos payments whos


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 10:09 AM~11273483
> *yep lets get this going alls i need is the name so i can figure out whos payments whos
> *


I know kandychromegxsr's name is Andrew..... did you PM the other guys?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR IDEAS FOR RAFFLE #15


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

an undercover $5 raffle for those that know how to get it right.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO WERE NOT DOING ONE OF THOSE FOR A MIN SORRY


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 12:00 PM~11274339
> *NO WERE NOT DOING ONE OF THOSE FOR A MIN  SORRY
> *


At least you didnt say ever again!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 6 2008, 12:05 PM~11274393
> *At least you didnt say ever again!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

OK how about a $60 spot raffle with 4 winners chosen.......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHH ILL DO ONE AGAIN IF EVERY ONE PLAYS FAIR

WE CAN DO THE RAFFLES HOW EVER YALL WANT THEM


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

was the raffle done? who won?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

should let the ones that been in every raffle get first dibs :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Aug 6 2008, 12:22 PM~11274532
> *was the raffle done? who won?
> *


i didnt win yet homie


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 08:09 AM~11273483
> *yep lets get this going alls i need is the name so i can figure out whos payments whos
> *


Dear adrian soliz,


Your payment for $30.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent. 

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.





Payment Details


Amount: $30.00 USD

Transaction ID: 5UC97561BY7287400

Message:
Enter a personal message to your recipient.

View the details of this transaction online 



(details)
Transaction Details 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #5UC97561BY7287400) 


Original Transaction 

Date Type Status Details Amount 
Jul. 21, 2008 Payment To BIG BODY CUSTOMS Completed ... -$30.00 USD 


Related Transaction 
Date Type Status Details Amount 
Jul. 21, 2008 Charge From Credit Card Completed Details $30.00 USD 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GREAT JOB 
CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHATS MISSING


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

My bad if I missed anything. I pooped my cherry w this raffle. :banghead:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

No Lay it low name and no numbers!! Do I win the rims..... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 11:39 AM~11274706
> *GREAT JOB
> CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHATS MISSING
> *


YOU PICKIN' SOME NUMBERS!!! lol...


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Aug 6 2008, 12:04 PM~11274986
> *YOU PICKIN' SOME NUMBERS!!!  lol...
> *


 A NUMBER... MY NUMBER!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LOOK AT THE BOARD WERE WAITIN ON 2 PEOPLE


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 12:09 PM~11275037
> *LOOK AT THE BOARD WERE WAITIN ON 2 PEOPLE
> *


J/K homie... dude you make dreams come true... much props... I'll lose my mind if I win...!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

fuckin incompetent people man, i haven't been on here since sunday and theses foo's havint fixed their numbers yet :uh: JD, forfeit their numbers and let someone else buy them, their holdin' up the show for both us and you. 

we coulda already been puttin' in money for the next raffle by now :angry:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2008, 03:20 PM~11276258
> *fuckin incompetent people man, i haven't been on here since sunday and theses foo's havint fixed their numbers yet :uh: JD, forfeit their numbers and let someone else buy them, their holdin' up the show for both us and you.
> 
> we coulda already been puttin' in money for the next raffle by now :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2008, 03:20 PM~11276258
> *fuckin incompetent people man, i haven't been on here since sunday and theses foo's havint fixed their numbers yet :uh: JD, forfeit their numbers and let someone else buy them, their holdin' up the show for both us and you.
> 
> we coulda already been puttin' in money for the next raffle by now :angry:
> *


I got dibs on one or two of them :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Where the hell is My98Lincoln....let's get this shit over with already!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

WHATS GOING ON... aM ON THE BOARD i ONLY SENT MONEY FOR ONE NUMBER...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2008, 01:20 PM~11276258
> *fuckin incompetent people man, i haven't been on here since sunday and theses foo's havint fixed their numbers yet :uh: JD, forfeit their numbers and let someone else buy them, their holdin' up the show for both us and you.
> 
> we coulda already been puttin' in money for the next raffle by now :angry:
> *


THATS WHAT I'M SAYING


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Aug 6 2008, 02:46 PM~11276484
> *WHATS GOING ON... aM ON THE BOARD i ONLY SENT MONEY FOR ONE NUMBER...
> *


looks like you got 3 to be paid for or give up to be sold......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Aug 6 2008, 02:46 PM~11276484
> *WHATS GOING ON... aM ON THE BOARD i ONLY SENT MONEY FOR ONE NUMBER...
> *


 i hope you handlin' this homie cuzz u holdin' us up.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 6 2008, 05:29 PM~11277298
> *i hope you handlin' this homie cuzz u holdin' us up.
> *


x2


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Him and the candy... dude have both been on and have not corrected the problem...

Sell there spots and lets finish this....


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Let's get this done I fucked up and sent it to the wrong adress but only took me 2 day's to fix it , this is retarded.How about post a deadline tonight that we all can see and that way we can bid on whats left.Pretty sure that they will go quick.


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 6 2008, 04:32 PM~11277322
> *Him and the candy... dude have both been on and have not corrected the problem...
> 
> Sell there spots and lets finish this....
> *


w3rd up ya'll... they had their time... sell them shits!


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm down to buy another spot....just lemme know and i'll send the money....u can pik the # JD w/e is left, just lemme know when to send.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

CANT BELIEVE THIS ONE AINT DONE YET


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

WATS NUMBERS ARE LEFT, OR UP FOR GRABS


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 4 2008, 07:26 PM~11259552
> *WHEN I LET YALL KNOW WHAT DIDNT GO THROUGH AND WHATS AVALIABLE ILL GIVE IT 24HRS FOR THEM TO MAKE PAYMENT CORRECT
> *


I think it's been more than 24 hrs.!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 6 2008, 03:53 PM~11277597
> *:biggrin:  :uh:
> *



JUST SAYIN, IF PPL FAKED AND NOT PAID, I'LL TAKE THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

buncha mad ass fools in here lol


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Has anyone PM'ed the guys we are waiting on? Do they even know there is a problem? If you just sit around and wait on them to pop in this topic, its gonna be a long wait i think.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

i dont know whats goin on Jason J pmed me and said there was a problem with my number??? i picked one nuimber and that was 16 you have my name in the box with the number 16 but no red dot???

I pmed back and forth with "ZENITH WIREWHEELS" because at the time you said you had a new paypal. you also said to put that it was for switch extentions as paypal dont do raffles. 

If there was a problem how come you didnt PM me and let me know? i dont look at this topic like that so i dont no there a problem.

payment was sent from my girls account. all you should have to do is look in your paypal to figure it out 

:dunno: :dunno: 

But heres my paypal payment info which you where paid on july 15th

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #35M74904Y5715824P) 



Business Name: 
BIG BODY CUSTOMS 
Email: 
[email protected] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Business Contact Information 

Customer Service Email: [email protected] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Amount sent: 
-$15.00 USD 
Fee: 
$0.00 USD 
Total: 
-$15.00 USD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Date: 
Jul. 15, 2008 
Time: 
14:19:39 PDT 
Status: 
Completed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Subject: 
You have sent $15.00 USD to BIG BODY CUSTOMS with PayPal 
Note: 
thanks 
Shipping Address: 
Maggie Cummings
301-A Addison Pointe Drive
Greensboro, NC 27409
United States
Confirmed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Funding Type: 
PayPal Funds 
Funding Source: 
$15.00 USD - PayPal Account



> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Aug 5 2008, 09:30 AM~11263949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for lettin me know jason


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

kandy the problem is you didnt put your screen name he didnt no who that payment was from..he has alot of people pay without names and people whos payment didnt go thru he has no idea who is who


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Aug 6 2008, 10:09 AM~11273483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 6 2008, 06:44 PM~11278084
> *kandy the problem is you didnt put your screen name he didnt no who that payment was from..he has alot of people pay without names and people whos payment didnt go thru he has no idea who is who
> *


I dont know why..... he had his name in the square of the number he paid for???

Anyways, who cares, someone PM the other guys so we can close this deal!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 6 2008, 06:48 PM~11278135
> *I dont know why..... he had his name in the square of the number he paid for???
> 
> Anyways, who cares, someone PM the other guys so we can close this deal!
> *


im in no rush to win homie


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 6 2008, 06:51 PM~11278173
> *im in no rush to win homie
> *


Well how is that gonna work out???? Im supposed to win and im not gonna settle for 2 wheels. :nosad:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 6 2008, 06:55 PM~11278224
> *Well how is that gonna work out???? Im supposed to win and im not gonna settle for 2 wheels.  :nosad:
> *


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

:nono: ummmm your both wrong....i'm winning :biggrin: 






















































I HOPE hno:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 6 2008, 06:59 PM~11278262
> *:nono:  ummmm your both wrong....i'm winning  :biggrin:
> I HOPE  hno:
> *


i need some shoes for my vert


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

so what #s are left


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Aug 6 2008, 03:46 PM~11276484
> *WHATS GOING ON... aM ON THE BOARD i ONLY SENT MONEY FOR ONE NUMBER...
> *


SO WHAT # DO YOU WANT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

GIVE ME LAST 5 NUMBERS AND ILL SEND U THE MONEY


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Aug 6 2008, 07:17 PM~11278409
> *GIVE ME LAST 5 NUMBERS AND ILL SEND U THE MONEY
> *


 :nono: i got dibs on 2 already :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

so what do you say zenith


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 6 2008, 09:01 PM~11278279
> *i need some shoes for my vert
> *


Me Too.....except for the vert part :machinegun:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I want one of those numbers.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll take that kandy gsxr #19 if it is still available... Just pm me paypal info


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 08:09 PM~11278348
> *SO WHAT # DO YOU WANT
> *


Re:sup raffle #14, Yesterday, 11:12 PM 


I LOVE L.A.


Group: Members
Posts: 10,457
Member No.: 10,711
Joined: Dec 2003



QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
Hey man i sent money for number 17 <<<<ME

e-mail: [email protected]

I dont even know why am listed twice...

WHAT NAME <<<Zenith


layitlow name: My98Lincoln <<<<ME

my name: Saul Loya

Oh yeah its five times that am posted, but I only sent money for #17

DONE <<<Zenith



I tought we figured this out yesterday...?


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

JD....where you at homie???? :around:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

what up jd ill send money right now for the numbers u know im good for it ive spent enough at these damn raffles but what can i say need some new zsss even tho coulda bought some already or pretty close...hahahahahahahaha let me know..........


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERE DONE 


IM ON THE ROAD RIGHT NOW SO EITHER SOMEONES GONNA GO TO BED A WINNER OR WAKE UP

CHECK OUT #15 IN AWHILE


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 08:30 PM~11279175
> *WERE DONE
> IM ON THE ROAD RIGHT NOW SO EITHER SOMEONES GONNA GO TO BED A WINNER OR WAKE UP
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

damn...I aint even in the raffle and im hno: hno: hno: hno: good luck to lowrivi1967


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHATCHA YALL WANT 1SET COMPLETE 1 SET JUST CHROME OR 2 SETS ALL CHROME


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 7 2008, 02:07 AM~11279524
> *WHATCHA YALL WANT 1SET COMPLETE 1 SET JUST CHROME OR 2 SETS ALL CHROME
> *


that for #15 or this raffle?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

#15


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

anyway you want them!! :biggrin: 

Oh yeah and only $3 a spot! LOL J/K


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

these $15.oo raflles are cool, i say do that for #15. If we want gold or something we could pay u extra.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SO NO TO A 2 WHEEL $25 RAFFLE


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

2 winners?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm down for either.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 08:25 PM~11279781
> *SO NO TO A 2 WHEEL $25 RAFFLE
> *


I'm only one person,but to win two sets in a raffle :thumbsup: got my vote!


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 10:25 PM~11279781
> *SO NO TO A 2 WHEEL $25 RAFFLE
> *


lets do this one


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 6 2008, 09:50 PM~11280031
> *I'm only one person,but to win two sets in a raffle :thumbsup: got my vote!
> *


i think it will be 2 winners


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I say do that for number 15 then I could try to win another raffle :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 6 2008, 10:03 PM~11280148
> *I say do that for number 15 then I could try to win another raffle  :biggrin:
> *


you had me there for a minute :biggrin: i said i didnt write this "avatar" :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OR HOW ABOUT $25 ANYWAY YOU WANT THEM AND THE 1ST SET OF NEW UPDATED 2008 RIMS KNOCKOFFS AND CHIPS
:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:23 PM~11280296
> *OR HOW ABOUT $25 ANYWAY YOU WANT THEM AND THE 1ST SET OF NEW UPDATED 2008 RIMS KNOCKOFFS AND CHIPS
> :0
> *


 2 sets


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DONE


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:23 PM~11280296
> *OR HOW ABOUT $25 ANYWAY YOU WANT THEM AND THE 1ST SET OF NEW UPDATED 2008 RIMS KNOCKOFFS AND CHIPS
> :0
> *


hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGAPPLE (Aug 29, 2007)

yo have i won yet? i need to go to bed!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:15 PM~11280230
> *you had me there for a minute  :biggrin: i said i didnt write this "avatar" :biggrin:
> *


show me my shoes when they done :biggrin: cant wait to flex


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND THE WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOU GUYS DO REALIZE HOW MUCH I LOVE DOING THESE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND I REALLY WANNA TELL WHO EVER WINS THIS ONE THEY OWE ME LUNCH FOR HAVING TO DEAL WITH ALL THE FUCK UPS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 10:25 PM~11280904
> *YOU GUYS DO REALIZE HOW MUCH I LOVE DOING THESE
> *


probably as much as we love playing them!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I LIKE STEAK FISH CHINEESE IM NOT PICKY


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YALL KNOW THERE ARE ALOT OF MEMBERS ON LAY-IT-LOW THAT DONT EVEN KNOW ABOUT THE RAFFLES

COULD YALL SPREAD THE WORD FOR ME IN YOU CLUB TOPICS OR WERE EVER YOU SPEND YOUR TIME


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 10:29 PM~11280940
> *YALL KNOW THERE ARE ALOT OF MEMBERS ON LAY-IT-LOW THAT DONT EVEN KNOW ABOUT THE RAFFLES
> 
> COULD YALL SPREAD THE WORD FOR ME IN YOU CLUB TOPICS OR WERE EVER YOU SPEND YOUR TIME
> *


9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: TYTE9D, osolo59, Chris, lowrivi1967, ccarriii, NATIVE MONEY, ZENITH WIREWHEELS, LowMailJeep

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 10:29 PM~11280940
> *YALL KNOW THERE ARE ALOT OF MEMBERS ON LAY-IT-LOW THAT DONT EVEN KNOW ABOUT THE RAFFLES
> 
> COULD YALL SPREAD THE WORD FOR ME IN YOU CLUB TOPICS OR WERE EVER YOU SPEND YOUR TIME
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

wont be a prob bro ill put the word out there................


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERE GETTING TO BE THE MOST DESIRED WHEELS AROUND


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 6 2008, 10:31 PM~11280952
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: TYTE9D, osolo59, Chris, lowrivi1967, ccarriii, NATIVE MONEY, ZENITH WIREWHEELS, LowMailJeep
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 10:32 PM~11280962
> *WERE GETTING TO BE THE MOST DESIRED WHEELS AROUND
> *


uh,you have been!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS THE FEDERALIEYS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ZENITHS 2008 EDITION WITH CUSTOMS KNOCKOFF - RING - DISH AND CHIP 
2008 EDITION COMMIN REAL SOON


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

GOOD LUCK ALL......................WISH I WOULDA GOT IN THIS ONE..........


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ALRIGHT FELLAS SEE YALL TOMORROW


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:40 PM~11281044
> *ZENITHS 2008 EDITION WITH CUSTOMS KNOCKOFF - RING - DISH AND CHIP
> 2008 EDITION COMMIN REAL SOON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

JUST FUCKIN AROUND


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:41 PM~11281054
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS SEE YALL TOMORROW
> *


 :nono:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

congrats 74!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:25 PM~11279781
> *SO NO TO A 2 WHEEL $25 RAFFLE
> *



SO...2 sets/$25.00 tickets...can I buy 100? :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 7 2008, 12:01 AM~11278279
> *i need some shoes for my vert
> *


congrats


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

LUXURIOS LOCS I BELIEVE CONGRATS I TRIED TO GET SOME NUMBERS DIDNT HE FINISH THE NUMBERS OFF


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Aug 6 2008, 11:46 PM~11281094
> *SO...2 sets/$25.00 tickets...can I buy 100?  :biggrin:
> *


YEP OR JUST PLACE THE ORDER ILL DO IT ITS BEEN SLOW


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 10:47 PM~11281109
> *YEP OR JUST PLACE THE ORDER ILL DO IT ITS BEEN SLOW
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Aug 6 2008, 11:47 PM~11281099
> *LUXURIOS LOCS I BELIEVE CONGRATS I TRIED TO GET SOME NUMBERS DIDNT HE FINISH THE NUMBERS OFF
> *


KINDA


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: congrats to Luxurious Loc's,thanks again JD


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

WELP DIDNT GET IN THIS ONE BUT MAYBE I'LL HAVE BETTER LUCK IN THE BALLER RAFFLE OR IM JUST GONNA HAVE TO GIVE UP AND BUY A SET ....................


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ILL GIVE YOU A HELLA DEAL WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I am thinkin i'll have better luck just saving up and buying a set lol


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats it for me... I'll buy em the old fashion way and save... maybe i'll get in on a 6 dollar one again... maybe... I am 300 deep already... Thanks JD... keep up the good work dog!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AT LEAST JUST BUY ONE ON THE NEXT ONE THATS ALL IT TAKES


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 10:55 PM~11281155
> *AT LEAST JUST BUY ONE ON THE NEXT ONE THATS ALL IT TAKES
> *


Guess I can buy one... until then I'll dream...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 11:29 PM~11280940
> *YALL KNOW THERE ARE ALOT OF MEMBERS ON LAY-IT-LOW THAT DONT EVEN KNOW ABOUT THE RAFFLES
> 
> COULD YALL SPREAD THE WORD FOR ME IN YOU CLUB TOPICS OR WERE EVER YOU SPEND YOUR TIME
> *


This is true... alot of people dont come into the wheels and tires forum... i had seen a few of the raffle topics before, but this is the first one i actually clicked on and looked at.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris+Aug 6 2008, 11:52 PM~11281140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Aug 6 2008, 11:47 PM~11281099
> *LUXURIOS LOCS I BELIEVE CONGRATS I TRIED TO GET SOME NUMBERS DIDNT HE FINISH THE NUMBERS OFF
> *


got 2 of the last numbers but 74 was one of the first ones picked :cheesy: :cheesy: damn got a pm saying congrats and i come in here and it was true damn thanks jd.. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 7 2008, 11:28 AM~11284057
> *got 2 of the last numbers but 74 was one of the first ones picked :cheesy:  :cheesy: damn got a pm saying congrats and i come in here and it was true damn thanks jd.. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Congrats man!!!!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 7 2008, 06:33 AM~11282461
> *This is true... alot of people dont come into the wheels and tires forum... i had seen a few of the raffle topics before, but this is the first one i actually clicked on and looked at.
> *


i put the link in a few topics that i go to before but i will keep puting it in there


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 7 2008, 11:29 AM~11284066
> *i put the link in a few topics that i go to before but i will keep puting it in there
> *


WELL ABOUT TIME :biggrin: AGAIN CONGRATS EVERYONE DESIRVES TO WIN AND IT WAS YOUR TIME
WELL WHEN YOUR READY PM ME EXACTLY HOW YOU WANT THE WHEELS AND ALL YOUR INFO


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 7 2008, 12:07 PM~11284428
> *WELL ABOUT TIME :biggrin: AGAIN CONGRATS EVERYONE DESIRVES TO WIN AND IT WAS YOUR TIME
> WELL WHEN YOUR READY PM ME EXACTLY HOW YOU WANT THE WHEELS AND ALL YOUR INFO
> *


 :biggrin: will do homie just trying to decide how i want them i have it down to 2 now i just got to pick 1 :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Congrats , and thx. J.D. for giving us all a chance to win some Z's


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOUR WELCOME AND THERES ANOTHER CHANCE #15 :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll definatley be trying my luck at this on also :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

check out my sig :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 7 2008, 02:39 PM~11285775
> *check out my sig :cheesy:
> *


NICE


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Aug 7 2008, 02:39 PM~11285775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Congratulations on your new set of rims! 

Thanks JD for the raffles. I'll get in #15.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey JD ,Do these guys distribute for you?
http://www.roadsterwirewheel.com/zenith.html


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

no thats the old owners of zenith


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

>


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 29 2008, 05:56 PM~11731540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SHIPPING TODAY


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

NICE SET OF SHOES...............


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 2 2008, 01:25 PM~11760561
> *SHIPPING TODAY
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

sig required right cuz the delivery guys around here are shady


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEP THEY ARE


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 3 2008, 01:33 AM~11766669
> *YEP THEY ARE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

MAKE SURE YOU POST PICS WHEN YOU GET THEM


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 3 2008, 08:16 PM~11773513
> *MAKE SURE YOU POST PICS WHEN YOU GET THEM
> *


i will homie thanx again homie you are the man


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DID YOU GET THEM YET


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 7 2008, 11:06 PM~11808370
> *DID YOU GET THEM YET
> *


 :no: :no: :no: 
not yet homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Tracking number 
832992710000603 

Ship date 
Oct 2, 2008 

Estimated delivery 
Oct 8, 2008 


Destination 
ZION, IL 

Service type 
Home Delivery-Direct Signature Required 

Master tracking number 
832992710000603 

Pieces 
1 of 3 

Weight 
56.2 lbs. 

Total Shipment Weight 
151.6 lbs. 



Status 
Arrived at FedEx location 




Date/Time 

Activity 

Location 

Details 


Oct 7, 2008 3:22 PM 

Arrived at FedEx location 

CHAMPAIGN, IL 




Oct 3, 2008 12:23 AM 

In transit 

BLOOMINGTON, CA 




Oct 2, 2008 11:04 PM 

Left FedEx origin facility 

CARSON, CA 




7:25 PM 

Arrived at FedEx location 

CARSON, CA 




6:03 PM 

Picked up 

CARSON, CA


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

why does it say 1 of 3 shouldnt it be 1 of 4?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

D O U B L E BOX


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 8 2008, 12:48 AM~11809186
> *D O U B L E  BOX
> *


  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: so maybe tomorrow im not going to be able to sleep tonight it feels like xmas eve :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Oct 8 2008, 12:50 AM~11809201
> *  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: so maybe tomorrow im not going to be able to sleep tonight it feels like xmas eve :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

missed them yesterday now ive been up all morning and they still not here where the fuck are they :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DID YOU GETEM YET


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

